# Anti Pop-up.



## qtivisioN (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous j'utilise Firefox sur mon MacBook Pro 17" et j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour ne plus avoir aucun pop-up si c'est possible.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Antoine B (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Il faut aller dans les préférences de Firefox, ensuite dans "Contenu" et pour finir flaguer "Bloquer les fenêtres popup".

A part ça, pour ceux qui utilise Firefox 4, il me semble que le blocage des fenêtres popup est moins efficace que dans les version précédentes.


----------



## qtivisioN (23 Mars 2011)

D'accord merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'avais déjà posté sur l'ancien forum mais tout a été effacé. de toute façon j'ai avancé sur mon problème mais non résolu :

je suis simplement infecté par des popup (avec firefox)  qui apparaissent en pleine fenêtre sur n'importe quel site. 

http://support.mozilla.org/fr/kb/resoudre-problemes-firefox-logiciels-malveillants        explique cela très bien.

sur ce forum je n'ai pas trouvé de solution mac (mais c'est très intéressant)   http://forum.malekal.com/virus-aide-malwares-vers-trojans-spywares-hijack.html

Je voulais nettoyer mon ordi avec AdwCleaner mais ça n'existe qu'en windows. Quel est le meilleur équivalent gratuit pour mac ?


----------



## otgl (25 Septembre 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> je suis simplement infecté par des popup (avec firefox)  qui apparaissent en pleine fenêtre sur n'importe quel site.



Tu as probablement installé une extension malveillante dans Firefox. Essaie ceci:


Dans le menu de Firefox, choisir Outils > Modules complémentaires.
Dans la fenêtre Gestionnaire de modules complémentaires, cliquer sur Extensions.
Désactiver une à une les extensions, pour identifier l'extension malveillante.


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Septembre 2012)

erci otgl !   seul probleme, comme tu peux le constater, impossible de  supprimer cette extension (j'imagine que c'est ça le nid de l'infection)


:mouais: je n'arrive pas à ajouter une piece jointe ;-(


si quelqu'un peut m'aider sur ce point....


Pour en revenir à l'extension , c'est "html5 divx plus web player 2.1.2.145  et il est indiqué comme désactivé, mais le fait que je ne puisse le supprimer est extremement suspect.

Je pense que j'ai été infecté à cause de ça : http://forums.macg.co/p2p-video-et-musique-en-ligne/pluggin-web-player-pour-mac-1181752.html


----------



## otgl (25 Septembre 2012)

En fait, dans le Gestionnaire de modules complémentaires, tu as deux types de modules complémentaires: Extensions et Plugins. Les Extensions peuvent êtres désactivées et supprimées. Les Plugins peuvent être seulement désactivés. Vérifie à la fois l'onglet Extensions et l'onglet Plugins.

Pour supprimer des Plugins définitivement, essaie ceci:


Quitter tous les navigateurs (Safari, Firefox, etc.).
Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
Entrer "/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins" et cliquer sur "Aller".
Supprimer dans ce dossier le fichier correspondant au plugin.


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour ta reponse. comment on fait pour mettre une image en piece jointe ?   

j'aimerais vous montrer plusieurs images mais plus moyen de mettre une piece jointe...  je ne suis pas novice, j'en ai deja posté plein, mais depuis quelques temps, quand je vais dans le mode avancé, je ne trouve plus cette option.


----------



## otgl (30 Septembre 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> omment on fait pour mettre une image en piece jointe ?



Les pièces jointes ont été désactivées: je ne sais pas si c'est temporaire. Il faut héberger ton image sur un autre site, en suivant ces instructions.


----------



## le20sur20 (12 Octobre 2012)

voici quatre  éléments  qui me préoccupent depuis que j'ai des pop up avec firefox.

1- voici ce qui apparait dans ma liste de pluggin. Impossible de le supprimer apparement.





2 - A chaque démarrage, j'ai ça qui apparait. Je clique tout le temps sur annuler car j'ai peur que ce soit un virus ou un fichier espion. j'ai raison ?





3 - Ce "utility" s'invite meme dans mon dock sans que j'ai rien demandé !






4 - voici ma liste de pluggin dans firefox, je ne sais pas quoi supprimer, je ne vois rien de suspect en apparence...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'avais déjà posté sur l'ancien forum mais tout a été effacé. de toute façon j'ai avancé sur mon problème mais non résolu :
> 
> je suis simplement infecté par des popup (avec firefox)  qui apparaissent en pleine fenêtre sur n'importe quel site.
> 
> ...


Pour nettoyer tu peux utiliser "CCleaner"
http://ccleaner.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## le20sur20 (12 Octobre 2012)

470 a dit:


> Pour nettoyer tu peux utiliser "CCleaner"
> http://ccleaner.softonic.fr/mac



mais ce n'est qu'un nettoyeur de fichiers et d'emplacements "connus". Je veux dire rien à voir avec adaware par exemple qui cible les fichiers malveillants....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Il y a également ONYX.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Octobre 2012)

Ou regarder dans  Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Mozilla/Extensions ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2012)

J'utilise souvent le petit utilitaire gratuit iFilex (http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/41289/ifilex) pour traquer les fichiers clandestins qui relèvent d'une application. En tapant dans la fenêtre de recherche 'Install Utility' (sans apostrophes) par exemple, qu'est-ce que cela donnerait? S'il y a des réponses dans la liste de fichiers, sélectionner telle ou telle ligne affiche dans la barre d'état inférieure le chemin du fichier. 

Sinon, en ouvrant un fenêtre du Finder, taper le nom dans la zone de recherche, cliquer sur + en dessous à droite, ce qui démasque une nouvelle barre de menus, sélectionner dans le menu 'type' : 'fichiers système', et changer l'option latérale 'ne sont pas inclus' en 'sont inclus'. Le Finder affiche tous les fichiers concernés, avec l'avantage qu'on peut directement sélectionner tel ou tel, ou tous, et les mettre à la poubelle.

Au cas où ça aiderait...


----------



## Pitourlou (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai des publicités de AdCouponDropDown, je ne parviens pas à télécharger AdwCleaner pour Mac, qui est paraît-il l'arme absolue pour endiguer ce problème, avez vous une solution, merci d'avance 
Pitourlou


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2014)

Pitourlou a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai des publicités de AdCouponDropDown, je ne parviens pas à télécharger AdwCleaner pour Mac, qui est paraît-il l'arme absolue pour endiguer ce problème, avez vous une solution, merci d'avance
> Pitourlou


et ca se passe où?
opera? firefox? camino?
( j'aurai pu nommer _l'autre_ mais c'est pour insister sur la NON unicité de navigateur)


----------

